

Buddhabrot Fractal in Canvas / CoffeeScript (with annotated source) - jashkenas
http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/buddhabrot/buddhabrot.html

======
jashkenas
Here's the annotated source code:

[http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/buddhabrot/docs/buddh...](http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/buddhabrot/docs/buddhabrot.html)

It was mentioned on a Changelog interview earlier today, so I figured it would
be good to put up:

[http://thechangelog.com/post/849754840/episode-0-2-9-coffees...](http://thechangelog.com/post/849754840/episode-0-2-9-coffeescript-
with-jeremy-ashkenas)

------
mrkurt
As cool as I think CoffeeScript is, the annotated source examples are really
my favorite part of the language.

------
ggrot
If you like Buddhabrot, a friend of mine used MapReduce to create a high-res
image of Buddhabrot's cousin: Nebulabrot. Kinda fun.

How it was done:
[http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2008/01/databases_are_hamme...](http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2008/01/databases_are_hammers_mapreduc.php)

Images: <http://www.danvk.org/wp/2007-04-06/nebulabrot/>

------
snorkel
Well that was a fun way to crash my browser.

~~~
zokier
Just give it some time. After approx 5mins my firefox came back to life.

...yeah, its slow. And Firefox really needs to get a multitasking scheduler or
something

~~~
jashkenas
Or try it in Chrome, and be amazed by just how different it feels -- not just
to have V8, but to have it in a separate process.

------
Groxx
CoffeeScript's creators / users (which is this one?) have been a source for
some of _the best_ code annotations I've ever seen. Here's hoping they keep up
the epic work!

~~~
jashkenas
There's now a little family of quick and dirty documentation generators, a-la
Docco (the program used here):

Docco (CoffeeScript) <http://jashkenas.github.com/docco/>

Rocco (Ruby) <http://rtomayko.github.com/rocco/>

Pycco (Python) <http://fitzgen.github.com/pycco/>

Schocco (POSIX Shell) <http://rtomayko.github.com/shocco/>

Lo-fi literate programming for the rest of us...

------
w1ntermute
Original Usenet post by Daniel Green:
[https://groups.google.com/group/sci.fractals/msg/b891a40bc12...](https://groups.google.com/group/sci.fractals/msg/b891a40bc12b7a4d)

------
jaen
needs web workers for some multicore sweetness!

~~~
jashkenas
That would be fantastic. You can't touch the DOM (or the canvas) through a
webworker, so you'd have to serialize your list of exposure updates, and pass
them around between the cores somehow...

~~~
jaen
Yeah, adding shared memory byte arrays to web workers would be really great
for data-intensive tasks such as this. Anyone up for massaging the spec group?
;)

~~~
tjarratt
I'm sure the spec group would love a massage.

